# 20v intake manifold progress (lots of pics)



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

after doing a lot of research i decided to go with a dual plenum design with velocity stacks
hope you enjoy the pics... i am contimplating mass production... so let me know if you have any interest









hacked stock manifold









forming velocity stacks

















patience








main plenum, roughly 2.5 liters ...formed out of 0.125 5052 0n a cnc brake
































air distribution plenum....formed out of 0.080 5052 with a louiville slugger and a bbench vice (little cnc brake too)

















my good buddy rich on the ones & twos
























its getting there!
more pics coming soon
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by jazzpur at 11:35 PM 10-9-2005_


----------



## BoostBunny (Aug 5, 2004)

A while ago there was a thread with pictures of this style of manifold, that the turbo audi's (think it was the rally cars) use to run, I did a search but could not locate that thread.
Does anybody still have a link to that thread ?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (BoostBunny)*

That manifold is done "Lehmann" style...a specially cast manifold normally found on the Audi competition cars... looks nice!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Very nice! I like that you were able to convert the original manifold runners into velocity stacks. Looks like some quality work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

thanks guys...
that post you were looking for was in the 1.8t forums....search for "manifold", it should be one of the first that comes up


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

looks eerily similar to the ones i made up this weekend, haha

i do like your idea on using the stock lower and forming a stack w/ that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (hkk735)*

Very nice work. Also very time consuming im sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

nice work man... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep us updated


----------



## BoostBunny (Aug 5, 2004)

Any Updates ? More Pics ?


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (BoostBunny)*

very nice! Alhtough i must ask...how the heck did you get that base plate around the velocity stacks?


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (cnbrown)*

its two pieces... it reaches around each side


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

looks awesome, very nice work, cant wait to see the other pictures


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 20v intake manifold progress (jazzpur)*

looks pretty sick so far... keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: 20v intake manifold progress (GTijoejoe)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

anyprogress?


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

tonight hopefully http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

very similar to what I've been building in my mind. Keep the pics coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (G60ING)*

she's gettin there, even started to polish a little bit


































































_Modified by jazzpur at 5:22 AM 11-3-2005_


----------



## BanBanBan (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

lookin pretty good!


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Looking gooood http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: 20v intake manifold progress (jazzpur)*

great looking manifold looks like you have some real time into it what will be the final cost and what will be the benefits Thanks


----------

